# Tournament for a great cause



## chevyman10709 (Apr 3, 2013)

This will take place on Chickamauga Lake in Chattanooga. PM me if you need more info or would like to make donations. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 8, 2013)

This tournament is well ran and goes to a very needy family ! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 16, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 27, 2013)

I will do my best to make it up for this one.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome! Fished Chickamauga Friday morning with the president of the club that is sponsoring the tournament. The bite is starting to get good up here. Caught all of our fish on the worm. Come on guys, mark your calendars and make the drive up. One day Tennessee non-resident license is only $8. Buy it online and print it off at home...quick and easy!


----------



## chevyman10709 (May 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## Chris H. (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on up folks ! Next Saturday is the day. Lots of food, great prizes and it all helps a great family ! Chickamauga is fishing good too .


----------



## Chris H. (Jun 13, 2013)

Two days away. We have some great door prizes and plenty of food. If you have a chance, come on up.


----------

